# Nomo Flea



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2015)

Anyone tried this stuff? We don't have a flea problem but we have to keep the tick poison on our dogs or they get cvered up with them pretty quick. I'd love to throw away the poisons as this company claims we coukd do if we used their non-poisonous product. 

Anyone use it?

http://fleaspray.com/


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 29, 2015)

Interesting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 29, 2015)

Never heard of it or tried it.


----------



## Tony (Jun 29, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Never heard of it or tried it.



Ditto


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2015)

I don't think it's been out long enough for me to try it yet. One bad review and one good review on amazon and I can't find hardly any other reviews anywhere else for the ticks. Found enough good reviews that say it kills fleas but we need it for ticks. Think I'll stick with the poison for now. 

http://www.amazon.com/NoMoFlea-Natural-Holistic-Repellant-Dinovite/product-reviews/B00487JSQ8


----------

